# How to reset riders ratings?



## GruffyMale

Hi, 
I've read that a passenger can reset their rider ratings with Uber. I was wondering if anyone knows how to do that?


----------



## Jc.

Yes, but that is a secret...


----------



## Veju

Start tipping and it will start resetting.


----------



## Cableguynoe

GruffyMale said:


> Hi,
> I've read that a passenger can reset their rider ratings with Uber. I was wondering if anyone knows how to do that?


If u reset them, us drivers won't know that you're an inconsiderate rider that makes us wait and doesn't tip.
We need that information!


----------



## SadUber

I don't know if you can. They'll might reset it for you if you contact their customer service though.


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> Hey GruffyMale, here's the cheat sheet how to do that:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-be-a-5-star-passenger.181336/#post-2695967


lol



GruffyMale said:


> Hi,
> I've read that a passenger can reset their rider ratings with Uber. I was wondering if anyone knows how to do that?


How bad is your rating?

rider rating is ave of last 100 trips, so start riding more and tipping more your rating 
Will be 5 before you know it.


----------



## freddieman

SadUber said:


> I don't know if you can. They'll might reset it for you if you contact their customer service though.


Why the hell would u help out a 3 star rated pax?


----------



## geauxfish

Veju said:


> Start tipping and it will start resetting.


Amen


----------



## AuxCordBoston

GruffyMale said:


> Hi,
> I've read that a passenger can reset their rider ratings with Uber. I was wondering if anyone knows how to do that?


Delete your uber account and then sign up again. You will start with a 5.0. If you continue to misbehave your 5.0 will drop fairly quickly.


----------



## freddieman

AuxCordBoston said:


> Delete your uber account and then sign up again. You will start with a 5.0. If you continue to misbehave your 5.0 will drop fairly quickly.


Where's the dislike button?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

freddieman said:


> Where's the dislike button?


You can usually tell if your pax with a 5.0 did that


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> Sorry, it cannot be done Mister new member...er lilCindy?


you're just saying that because you're fat and hairy!


----------



## DMented85

Hi cindy! 1 Star for you!


----------



## Uberingdude

DMented85 said:


> Hi cindy! 1 Star for you!


Cindy? Can't you see that it has been very clear this posting is from a male? A gruff one no less.


----------



## Flacco

Sad Uber responding to the Miami thread that is not a Fav?? LilCindy from the same city.

You 2 have some explaining to do!!!!


----------



## Flacco

Some weirdo's in here!!


----------



## Coachman

I picked up a 4.4 tonight and she was perfectly nice.


----------

